# The History of Classical Music - boxed set



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

God, this is tempting : http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=430153987&pf_rd_i=468294

Anyone bought this already?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Finding a track list on the web seems diffiult, but here´s one 
http://www.marbecksclassical.co.nz/detail/526495/HISTORY-OF-CLASSICAL-MUSIC-ON-100-CDs-The

(I guess as collectors we all have the drive to find the set that "concludes" our collecting habit, but personally I think that it is a lot of money where, as an alternative, one is able to select many individual items in stead. Some of the included works are not complete (operas, including The Ring). I personally prefer other recordings, with a few exceptions. But if I were a millionnaire, it would be splendid for gifts, for sure )


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

It looks like I've already got about 1/10th of that, and for what is there that I want and haven't got, rather than buying a big box of scraps, I'd rather just buy the CDs. 

For example, If you haven't got Mravinsky's Tchaikovsky, why just get symphony #6? Get the 4-5-6 set of course! Or if you find yourself enjoying the highlights of Haydn's Creation by Karajan, or Pinnock's Messiah or Abbado's Carmen, would you wish you'd bought the original complete recordings? I would! I hate getting scraps like that. 

So, though I do want some of those things - McCreesh's Dufay, Minkowski's Charpentier, Minkowski's Rameau - I'll get the original, complete recordings instead of whatever highlights they chose to include there. 

One thing nice about that track listing is that it lets me know some stuff that I didn't know existed! I hope I figure out what McCreesh's Josquin refers to….


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This box set is a kind of best of. With complete works box set would be 200 discs or so. I like the idea of having some overall picture first and maybe buying the complete works later (I do have some Rings already). Also the attached book or booklet would be nice also.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Mika said:


> This box set is a kind of best of. With complete works box set would be 200 discs or so. I like the idea of having some overall picture first and maybe buying the complete works later (I do have some Rings already). Also the attached book or booklet would be nice also.


I think you're right.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Massive boxed sets are always tempting but as I think I might have said in another post always find they end up as bookends - you play a couple of the CDs and the rest stay neglected in their cardboard covers, though as a sort of starter pack the mentioned set would be a pretty good buy.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Alydon said:


> Massive boxed sets are always tempting but as I think I might have said in another post always find they end up as bookends - you play a couple of the CDs and the rest stay neglected in their cardboard covers, though as a sort of starter pack the mentioned set would be a pretty good buy.


I have a few of those…. The Brilliant Mozart box, the Brilliant Brahms box, the DHM early music box, the Lumieres box….

This gives me an idea for a thread….


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Alydon said:


> Massive boxed sets are always tempting but as I think I might have said in another post always find they end up as bookends - you play a couple of the CDs and the rest stay neglected in their cardboard covers, though as a sort of starter pack the mentioned set would be a pretty good buy.


So true - Bach box 5/155 done .


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I will make test round. I start listening this box from Spotify. If I pass disc no. 50, I will buy this. I know the test will fail


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Mika said:


> I will make test round. I start listening this box from Spotify. If I pass disc no. 50, I will buy this. I know the test will fail


Gonna be a good experience anyway. If you you find out what recording McCreesh's Josquin refers to, let me know!


----------



## Copperears (Nov 10, 2013)

I always see such things as marketing. They were useful when there wasn't an Internet, but these days you can preview almost anything online before deciding whether you want more of it.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

science said:


> Gonna be a good experience anyway. If you you find out what recording McCreesh's Josquin refers to, let me know!


This one, maybe : http://www.amazon.co.uk/Josquin-Des...eywords=Josquin+Des+Pres+Motetti+de+la+Corona


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Mika said:


> This one, maybe : http://www.amazon.co.uk/Josquin-Des...eywords=Josquin+Des+Pres+Motetti+de+la+Corona


Unfortunately, it appears you're probably right. That's almost the only Josquin that McCreesh has done (and a bit on the "A Spotless Rose" album). We'll see if he makes amends. He's got a couple decades.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Mika said:


> I will make test round. I start listening this box from Spotify. If I pass disc no. 50, I will buy this. I know the test will fail


1 out of 100 done - from Gregorian chant to Machaut. Still going strong


----------

